

Startup School Special from YC Alum (4 available) - argumentum

For those of you coming to Startup School in a week or so, I've posted a "special" to stay at our hackerhouse, get a tour of the valley, meet entrepreneurs including current participants in YCombinator, 500 Startups, students at Stanford and others.<p>I myself am very busy, so this is the reason for the steep price for a shared room (because you're paying for the experience).  I've kept 1 of the 4 listings at only 30/night (as a subsidized price for a truly exceptional hacker), but I am going to very carefully screen anyone who inquires about that one.<p>Here are the airbnb links:<p>Regular Price:
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/729619
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/729696
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/729697<p>Subsidized for a kickass hacker (please demonstrate this when you inquire)
https://www.airbnb.com/rooms/729702<p>All of these also include transportation to and from Startup School.
======
jzig
Cool! I wish I had seen this earlier. My friend and I are flying in from MD
but have already made sleeping arrangements. Any chance to come visit and meet
people anyway? Do you have any suggestions for who/what to visit while we are
in town? We've never been to CA before.

~~~
argumentum
Sure, come on by.. give me your email and I'll give you the address.

~~~
jzig
Awesome!

zoshjiggas at gmail

Thanks man

------
shreyasgosalia
Same situation as jzig below! Any chance I can come by to meet everyone?
Coming out from Chicago! shreyas.gosalia@gmail or feel free to text
440.212.4815

------
theswapdaddy
Awesome!

